# Here at Marriott Frenchman's Cove - Bug Bites?



## JanT (Jun 5, 2011)

We are here at Frenchman's Cove and absolutely love the resort.  St. Thomas is a great place and we are definitely staying busy seeing all the sights.  I can see us coming back here for years to come!!  Not going to buy (and certainly not from the developer) even though they tried to get us to do "the tour."  The bribe?  $100 in gift certificates or 10,000 Marriott Reward points - not even close to being worth our time.

One slight problem though - I have some type of bug bites all over me.  I don't think this is bed bugs.  I think it is probably from "No see 'ems" down at the beach.  Yesterday they came out in full force and today I bought bug spray but I am seriously itching and have many bug bites!!  Has anyone else had this problem here?

BTW, we are in the Jost Van Dyke building on the 5th floor and it is an amazing view!!  The unit is in almost pristine condition excluding a floor tile that is chipped in the kitchen and a very small dent in the refrigerator door.  Other than that, things appear to be in very good shape.  The old-style tv's are still here but that is not a problem for us.  A flat panel tv isn't going to make or break our vacation.

Today we went to Meagan's Bay, drove down to Cokie Beach (YUCK and YIKES - at least to us), and to Sapphire Beach.  Tomorrow we are headed to BVI, resting on Tuesday except for dinner at Mafolie's, then off to St. John on Wednesday.  Way too much to do and so little time but that means we have lots of reasons to come back!

Anyway, can someone advise as to whether they've had an issue with "No see 'ums" here?


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2011)

JanT said:


> We are here at Frenchman's Cove and absolutely love the resort.  St. Thomas is a great place and we are definitely staying busy seeing all the sights.  I can see us coming back here for years to come!!  Not going to buy (and certainly not from the developer) even though they tried to get us to do "the tour."  The bribe?  $100 in gift certificates or 10,000 Marriott Reward points - not even close to being worth our time.
> 
> One slight problem though - I have some type of bug bites all over me.  I don't think this is bed bugs.  I think it is probably from "No see 'ems" down at the beach.  Yesterday they came out in full force and today I bought bug spray but I am seriously itching and have many bug bites!!  Has anyone else had this problem here?
> 
> ...



Jan,

Very sorry to hear about the No See Ums -- we had the same issue and used Off!! to keep them away.  It worked pretty well, especially for my lovely wife, who seems to attract these things.  Good luck...

Can you elaborate on the Megan's Bay and Coki Beach issues?   We've not been to Coki Beach and it's on the list -- perhaps we'll skip it now?

Best of luck and enjoy STT!!!

Greg


----------



## JanT (Jun 5, 2011)

Greg,

I bought some Off!! today and used it.  Unfortunately the bites from the previous two days are alive and well.  I bought some Benedryl lotion also to put on but it helps for about 30 minutes and the itch is back again.  I'm searching on-line for some hints as to how to ease the itching.  I can't take Benedryl AND use the lotion so I'm hoping to come up with something.  I take Xyzal for allergies and thought that might help but no go.  Oh well!!  I won't let it spoil the vacation.

No issues at all with Megan's Bay.  It's beautiful there.  No real snorkling to speak of but just a beautiful beach and a great place to relax.

Coki Beach...well that's another story - at least to us.  Now, we didn't venture to Coral World which might be great.  We weren't going to chance it.  Coki Beach is located in a seriously run-down (and that's putting it politely) area that made me nervous just driving through.   If businesses and homes have bars on the windows in an area like this, it's safe to assume there's a REASON there are bars on the windows.  I can see how the young girl who was shot last year got caught in the way of gunfire.  From what we could see of Coki Beach itself, well let's just say it wasn't near the most beautiful beach we've seen and there was no reason to take a chance parking our car and walking to get a really good look.  I know people have said they have stepped up security in the area but......I don't think there's enough security to deal with issues that could arise there.  

I don't want anyone to get the idea that we are snobbish people.  We are not and we concentrate a lot of our charity work in poorer neighborhoods, helping those less fortunate.  We've have been in other countries where poverty is at the forefront and there are areas you just avoid.  Sometimes you just know when it might be best to not push the issue.  And for us, this was one of those times.  There was nothing in that area that was near fabulous or unique enough to take a chance on our personal safety.

This is just our opinion, of course.

Jan




GregT said:


> Jan,
> 
> Very sorry to hear about the No See Ums -- we had the same issue and used Off!! to keep them away.  It worked pretty well, especially for my lovely wife, who seems to attract these things.  Good luck...
> 
> ...


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 5, 2011)

Jan,

The no-see-ems can be terrible.  Some people get bitten and don't react but some have a bad reaction to them.  I've had terrible swelling that lasted a few days after being bitten by them (it was in the web between my fingers and was very uncomfortable and annoying).  I would use the Off but I don't know if it's that effective against them.  Hope they stop biting you.

tlwmkw


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2011)

JanT said:


> Greg,
> 
> I bought some Off!! today and used it.  Unfortunately the bites from the previous two days are alive and well.  I bought some Benedryl lotion also to put on but it helps for about 30 minutes and the itch is back again.  I'm searching on-line for some hints as to how to ease the itching.  I can't take Benedryl AND use the lotion so I'm hoping to come up with something.  I take Xyzal for allergies and thought that might help but no go.  Oh well!!  I won't let it spoil the vacation.
> 
> ...



Jan, thanks for info -- and good luck with those bites -- I wish I had a better suggestion on how to heal them.   I've put Cortaid successfully on just about everything (1% hydrocortizone cream) -- but I've not tried on that bug bite....

Good luck and enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 5, 2011)

We were told by someone on the Island to use "Off Deep Woods". We travel there in March every year and never ran into problems with them(noseums)thank goodness. Sorry to hear about your Coki trip. We've visited there a few times over the years and have enjoyed it each time. As a matter of fact last time we were there(3/11)it was one of the highlights of the trip. I do understand your trepidation about the surrounding area and agree you should always listen to your "gut".


----------



## henrythefourth (Jun 5, 2011)

It looks like you have a full itinerary, but if you get a chance, have dinner at the Old Stone Farmhouse.  Delicious food with fantastic wine pairings!

- Henry


----------



## ada903 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jan, I am smiling because I know exactly what you mean - the bites happen to me every time we go to Royal Haciendas in Cancun, and noone in my family gets it but me - we must have special blood.  I am sure it's those sand fleas or whatever they call them which are powerful when it is cooler outside.  Be careful about laying down on the sand when it is cool in the morning or evening!

I hope you have a great time my friend!


----------



## RedHook (Jun 5, 2011)

We got the bites at Secret Harbour.

I am going to stand up and defend Coki Beach. Not to ridicule the original poster; you are certainly entitled to your opinion. I just don't want guests to avoid it because of one review.

Other than going to St. John, Coki Beach is the next thing we plan for during our week. The snorkeling is incredible, in my opinion. Getting to the beach takes a little intestinal fortitide, because I don't think the typical MFC visitor is used to hanging out in the 'hood. But the people there are just trying to make a living. Yes, it is tragic that the girl was killed. But that is as unlucky and uncommon as any murder in Cancun, LA, NYC, or any other tourist spot.

We love the local culture feel that you get on the beach. It's not Disneyland, and that is the draw. It's a bunch of locals making their own food, drinks, jewelry, etc. And you will find my name in the massage lady's book about five times.

And the snorkeling is great.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 5, 2011)

Yikes those pesky critters sure can ruin an otherwise fabulous trip. 

Have you tried solarcaine?  
It'll numb you for a while so you could at least get some relief. 
It's got lidocaine in it similar to novacaine.


----------



## Powerguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Know some people that were on St. John last Christmas and got eaten alive. We were at MFC for two weeks in February and not a single bite.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 6, 2011)

A friend who is into alternative meds says that if you take Brewers Yeast regularly then you will not taste good to critters.  Haven't tried it and don't really know where you buy it so can't say if it's any good. 

tlwmkw


----------



## JanT (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow!  Back from an incredible day and we are tired but it was wonderful.  We did the full day tour with New Horizons II and it was worth every penny.  I highly encourage everyone to take advantage of it if you can.  One recommendation though - make sure you bring and wear water shoes.  Everyone else had on flip flops and when we went to The Baths in Virgin Gorda they had to take them off to do the walk to get to The Baths - very hard on the feet.  Hubby and I wore our water shoes and they worked out GREAT!  The crew on NHII was great and made sure our day was full of beautiful scenes to last a lifetime.

The bug bites continue itching but I don't think I've picked up any new ones.  Someone had recommended getting straight ammonia and putting on them to help with the itch and healing.  Bought some on our way back from our trip today and used it.  It helped for a bit but the itching is back.  Also bought calamine lotion so we'll see what that does.  I don't feel too badly though because there were a couple of people on our boat today that had TERRIBLE bites and a lot of them.  So, I will endure!  Thank you to everyone for commiserating with me.

Adriana, we are having a wonderful time here and know that we will come back again.  We actually plan on going to the BVI and spending some time there as well.  It is amazingly beautiful and just our kind of place.  Still doesn't beat Aruba for us in many ways but in others exceeds Aruba.  Both fantastic places worthy of many return trips!

And I agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion about Coki Beach (and others places for that matter).  For us, it just wasn't a big deal.  But, for others they love it and that's what is important.  We all have our own personal tastes.  I certainly wouldn't want anyone here to say "No, we're not going to go" based on what I wrote.  I just wanted to present how we viewed it so people could make an informed choice based on all opinions.

Ok, off to bed pretty soon!  Tired from a long day and ready to relax tomorrow before heading out for a nice dinner tomorrow evening!

J


----------



## av8tor (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jan - we are staying at the new Tortola building and we arrived last nite.  We spent the entire day at the beach today, and no one complained of any bug bites.

Two years ago, my sister in law got a major reaction from bug bites - not sure what got her, but after we went to visit Lattitude 18 and Bolongo Bay, she had at least two dozen bite marks per leg.  She went to see dermatologist and immunologist, and they couldn't figure out how to help her ease the itchyness and the rashes.

It took her almost 18 months to fully recover...I don't think I have worry about wanting to stay with us at MFC anytime soon!  

But not to scare anyone, she was the only one out of 5 adults and 2 kids who reacted to the bug bites. 

I hope you enjoy the rest of the stay at MFC and STT.  WE are scheduled to visit BVI and Bath on Saturday.


----------



## JanT (Jun 7, 2011)

av8tor,

That is so sad about your sister-in-law.  I'm sorry she had to go through such a terrible experience.  Luckily mine are just "bumps" similar to mosquito bites and appearing to be easing a bit this morning.  The calamine lotion worked fairly well last night so I was able to sleep a little better.

Have a great time on BVI and The Baths.  They are truly beautiful places and make us want to pull up stakes on the mainland and head full time to the islands.   



av8tor said:


> Hi Jan - we are staying at the new Tortola building and we arrived last nite.  We spent the entire day at the beach today, and no one complained of any bug bites.
> 
> Two years ago, my sister in law got a major reaction from bug bites - not sure what got her, but after we went to visit Lattitude 18 and Bolongo Bay, she had at least two dozen bite marks per leg.  She went to see dermatologist and immunologist, and they couldn't figure out how to help her ease the itchyness and the rashes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nabi (Apr 14, 2012)

*Bug bites*

Just got back from STT, stayed at the Marriott Frenchman, visited Trump Bay and Coki Beach. I have about 47 bites on one leg and of course plenty more on the rest of my body. i was really starting to think that something was wrong with me. No one else that traveled with us for the wedding has bites like this. Very itchy and annoying!


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 14, 2012)

JanT;1I bought bug spray but I am seriously itching and have many bug bites!!  Has anyone else had this problem here?

Anyway said:
			
		

> Sorry about the bites. We spend a month there every February. My wife gets bitten, I don't. What she has learned to do is a little pre-emptive tactics. If there is a steady breeze at about 10kts or better then nothing is necessary as bugs are just like pilots, they don't like turbulence and the don't fly in it. If it's calm out comes the long sleeve swim shirt and what I call the pirate pants. They're sort of like what I used to call pedal pushers but they're very loose and fairly tight at the ankle so the bugs can't get in. Honestly all she needs is an eye patch, a sword and a hat and she'll pass for one of Blackbeards crew. However it looks it works.
> 
> As for the existing bites my wife uses Cortaid as Greg T recommended. It works for her.
> 
> As far as Coki the only reason to go there is to visit Coral World or to take a quick snorkel. Some think the snorkeling is great but when you realize that you are looking at virtually domesticated fish that are hand fed everyday it's not so great. There are much better spots to snorkel and soak up the sun without having to drive through a gauntlet of unpleasant surroundings and jam yourself in to what looks like a mini Jones Beach on July 4th.


----------



## Weinbl03 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am currently staying at MFC, but did not have a problem with no seeums until I ventured off the property.  Don't know for sure if is was Coki Beach or Bolongo bay, but everyone in my party got bug bites.  

I just had to respond to the last person's comment that "as far as Coki Beach goes, it's only good for a quick snorkel. Some think the snorkeling is great but when you realize that you are looking at virtually domesticated fish that are hand fed everyday it's not so great".   It's true that the locals feed the fish dog biscuits so the folks who don't really snorkle can see some incredibe fish near the beach.  The true reef is gorgeous, and very healthy.  We did 3 beach dives (SCUBA), and had an incredible dive: multi-color coral, shrimp, eels, lobster, tropical fish... Parrot, sargeant majors, yellow tail, nudibranchs, sea anenome... In fact, an open water student saw dolphins on her first dive. The reef is also very close to shore.  I rate it as excellent snorkling and diving if you know where to go and reach the reef.


----------



## skyequeen (Oct 19, 2012)

When I was young people said Avon Skin So Soft was the absolute best thing for noseeums.  Haven't thought about it in years.  If they still sell it maybe it would help for next time.


----------



## NKN (Oct 20, 2012)

*Frenchman's Cove - Bug Bites?*

I am also sensitive to bug bites.  My doctor wouldn't recommend it, but I purposely break the skin, either by scratching with my finger nail or with a needle, and then apply Bactine.  It only works if you break through the skin first.   But it would be difficult to accomplish if the bites were all over your body.

Just had a thought..the itching is a nerve/stress reaction...I wonder if taking a supplement for stress would calm you down, so the itching wouldn't bother so much.  I use an herbal tincture by Avena called Stress Be Gone and it works well for stress issues at work.  It might be worth a try.

I always used to have this problem when I visited my parents in Florida.  They had a cat, who went outside, and brought fleas back in.  I'd have to wear knee socks, inside the house, to keep the fleas from biting my ankles.  It never bothered anyone else.


----------



## californiagirl (Oct 20, 2012)

We have been twice this exact time of year and never had a bug bite.  We went to several beaches as well.  Now we just returned from Kauai and I got several mosquito bites.  This is the first time that has happened in Hawaii.  I couldn't sit on the balcony at night.  Unusual compared to my many prior experiences in Hawaii. 

I use cortisone cream (not ointment) and find it works much better then Benadryl.


----------

